# Missing Wheel Trim Centres



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The centre of the alloy wheel trims appear to have been removed, thus providing easy acces to they wheel nuts.

These covers look like they could just be slot in or fixed via an allen type bolt.

Anyone got an idea when I may be able to get these centres from?

Or did they not ever exist in the first place?

Many thanks


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

There were never any wheel trims on my wheels


----------

